# Aaargh! I can't cope with live tv



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

I need help. Natch, we both need help.

It's now nearly two weeks since our house went into storage before we move into our new home in July. 

Week one, live TV was just about bareable as we had lots still to sort out.

End of week one, Nigel broke his leg, and has been housebound day and night. He's only got live tv to watch. We've not been in that situation since we got the TiVo in 2001. After 5 years of watching what we want, being dictated by the TV companies what we can watch, especially with the rubbish on at the moment due to the world cup, it's bloomin' awful. 

I know we've got about 120 hours worth of TV on my TiVos, which are winging their way to Sweden, and about 1/2 hour in the listings here that's worth watching.

We've got severe TiVo withdrawl symptoms. I'm having to plan cooking around when the TV companies schedule, rather than when it's convenient for us. I'm going nuts. Programs I like watching are on too late, or there is a gap when there is nothing to watch that we like, but it's not long enough to watch something we do like... 

Aaaargh!

Oh, and trying to use Sky's personal planner to plan out an evening's viewing. Urgh!


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

> housebound day and night. He's only got live tv to watch

The ultimate punishment for a TiVo owner!

All I can suggest is that you get on the torrent sites and download stuff. Or sign up quick to one of the DVD by post services,.


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

It is tempting. We never thought we'd be in this situation, so all the DVDs, books, everything are in storage in Sweden. The internet connection at the inlaws isn't the best connection in the world... It might take till we move to get anything


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Can I recommend you buy a big box set of a TV show to plug the gaps?

If you've previously not watched all of The West Wing, Buffy, Angel, Sopranos, E.R. erm Deadwood is supposed to be good etc etc etc. then start at the beginning and work through. You could always ebay them when you get your Tivo back.


----------



## B33K34 (Feb 9, 2003)

Failing that it seems you've got access to a PC - how about a cheap USB Freeview addon. You could spend a couple of weeks trying to turn that into a tolerable DVR.


----------



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

AMc said:


> Can I recommend you buy a big box set of a TV show to plug the gaps?
> 
> If you've previously not watched all of The West Wing, Buffy, Angel, Sopranos, E.R. erm Deadwood is supposed to be good etc etc etc. then start at the beginning and work through. You could always ebay them when you get your Tivo back.


or any series of '24' that you have not seen


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

Freeview isn't an option at the inlaws. Sheer cliff!

As for box sets. Most series I like we've already watched recently.


----------



## katman (Jun 4, 2002)

kitschcamp said:


> Freeview isn't an option at the inlaws. Sheer cliff!


I'm getting worried now. The combination of the topic title and the proximity of a sheer cliff doesnt sound good. Stay away from the top !!!


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

kitschcamp said:


> As for box sets. Most series I like we've already watched recently.


Or buy an old series, such as Armistead Maupin's "Tales of the City". A series that I bought for just this sort of dearth in watchable programmes. Watching it made me feel all nostalgic.


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

Now that is one I've meant to track down for ages.


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

kitschcamp said:


> Now that is one I've meant to track down for ages.


Thought you might like the idea. 

Although it was co-produced by Channel 4, it's hard to find the Region 2 version. I believe the Region 1 version was edited a little.


----------



## gjustice (Mar 8, 2003)

I was afraid of that, so I took both TiVos to the hotel we lived in for 8 weeks while we were between houses. Even got a custom channel list for the bizarre handful of channels they had available.

Are they somewhere you can "unstore" them?


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

UKNova has quite a lot of old TV on it at the moment.


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

gjustice said:


> Are they somewhere you can "unstore" them?


I wish! They are in a storage location, somewhere in either the UK or Sweden, awaiting delivery on July 10th.


sanderton said:


> UKNova has quite a lot of old TV on it at the moment.


You probably won't believe me, but honestly that is *whooosh*


----------



## B33K34 (Feb 9, 2003)

We tivoed "our friends in the north" when it was on BBC Four recently - worth seeking out if you've not seen it.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

kitschcamp said:


> Now that is one I've meant to track down for ages.


Try play.com or the International version. Got it on DVD a while back from one of those sites.


----------

